# interactive touch video wall of terror..any size.



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i was brainstorming ideas for the clock project i have and wandered into this idea somehow..

i'd love to have this working already to show you, but my other projects need to be done 1st. 
*Hopefully it actually works but it's just a concept at this point.*
This might be a great addition to someone's haunt and i'd hate to leave it last minute..or forget. 

things you need:

1 projector
1 Kinect (xbox 360) & adapter 
($6 adapters on ebay btw)








1 Ubi-Interactive (free software https://code.google.com/p/ubidisplays/)
1 sheet of plexi/lexan/etc (your choice on size, or even use your front window)
Rear projection film to fit your plexi (3M or Carl's is cheaper)
(it seems to be an opaque vinyl film, scrim or other material might suffice)

make a frame to house your plexi with the rear projection film on the backside of it.
shine your projector from the back onto the film.
aim the kinect at the front of your plexi/window "screen".
install and run the software, map your projected area,etc.

so at this point you have a functioning touch display using Ubi's free software as seen here, they do sell versions that do alot more however.






content creation is where this idea will shine, what is on the screen and what happens when you touch it is the key here.

my original idea was a video of a door that has a sign flashing open, or a creepy hand gesturing you to touch the screen. once touched it opens to show a room of other creepy stuff to touch. 
open the desk and a ghost appears in the room, same with other things until you get to the closet and it triggers a full screen scare. OMGWTFBBQ!

Being able to switch the videos out after every user would eliminate the next person seeing what scare is where. alternate versions of the same room so you never know when the full screen monster jumps out kinda thing. hopefully that's just a mapping issue and doable.

i still need to dig into the free software and find it's limits vs the paid versions but i think this is possible and might be feasible for other haunters.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I would love to do something like this. Alas the only projector I have is one of those rinky-dink low brightness ones. One day I'll pull the trigger on a real one.

In the meantime I'm curious how your project turns out. I'm especially interested in how hard it is to work with the Kinect sensor. So much potential there.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

used kinect's are fairly cheap now, low as $20 i've seen.
i just got one in but haven't started testing yet.

i figure most haunter's have a projector or 5 (lookin' at you p5  )
adding a kinect is cheap and could add something to anyone's halloween i think.

in theory, like in the video, you can project/map anything you want. 
instead of a plexi screen use your door, or a prop, the front steps, the sidewalk, a tree..

you get the idea


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought you might be interested in this.

A couple of weeks ago we went to the EMP Museum in Seattle. They had a great horror exhibit which included a white illuminated wall. You'd stand in front of it facing what looked like your shadow, which was actually a computer projection. Software would embellish your silhouette with horns and spines and all sorts of crazy things. If you made the rough outline of an eye, it would put a pupil in the middle. If you made a shape like jaws opening, it would add sharp teeth. It was way too much fun.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting the clip, that shadow monster installation is by Philip Worthington.
i don't think he is sharing the code but i'd love to find something similar.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think my best option might be this...






the youtube clip is their demo, check out the live installation on vimeo





plus i found this as well.. 
http://waset.org/publications/10000231/interactive-shadow-play-animation-system


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i've been watching Making Monsters and they used a kinect in a prop..
waiting for a power/usb adapter for my kinect still.

segment starts @ 7:44


----------

